
Introducing flannel 0.5.0 with AWS and GCE - philips
https://coreos.com/blog/introducing-flannel-0.5.0-with-aws-and-gce/
======
diegomarangoni
I've made exactly as described, but keep having the following issue:

Jul 05 03:30:32 ip-10-10-10-128.us-west-1.compute.internal systemd[1]:
flanneld.service holdoff time over, scheduling restart. Jul 05 03:30:32
ip-10-10-10-128.us-west-1.compute.internal systemd[1]: Starting Network fabric
for containers... Jul 05 03:30:32 ip-10-10-10-128.us-west-1.compute.internal
etcdctl[5725]: { "Network": "10.20.0.0/16", "Backend": { "Type": "aws-vpc" } }
Jul 05 03:30:32 ip-10-10-10-128.us-west-1.compute.internal sdnotify-
proxy[5737]: I0705 03:30:32.442329 00001 main.go:278] Installing signal
handlers Jul 05 03:30:32 ip-10-10-10-128.us-west-1.compute.internal sdnotify-
proxy[5737]: I0705 03:30:32.443376 00001 main.go:228] Using 10.10.10.128 as
external interface Jul 05 03:30:32 ip-10-10-10-128.us-west-1.compute.internal
sdnotify-proxy[5737]: I0705 03:30:32.595518 00001 subnet.go:97] Subnet lease
acquired: 10.20.3.0/24 Jul 05 03:30:32 ip-10-10-10-128.us-
west-1.compute.internal sdnotify-proxy[5737]: E0705 03:30:32.596844 00001
main.go:213] error getting AWS credentials from environment:
AWS_SECRET_ACCESS_KEY or AWS_SECRET_KEY not found in environment Jul 05
03:30:32 ip-10-10-10-128.us-west-1.compute.internal sdnotify-proxy[5737]:
I0705 03:30:32.597301 00001 main.go:295] aws-vpc mode exited Jul 05 03:30:32
ip-10-10-10-128.us-west-1.compute.internal systemd[1]: flanneld.service: main
process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE Jul 05 03:30:32
ip-10-10-10-128.us-west-1.compute.internal systemd[1]: Failed to start Network
fabric for containers. Jul 05 03:30:32 ip-10-10-10-128.us-
west-1.compute.internal systemd[1]: Unit flanneld.service entered failed
state. Jul 05 03:30:32 ip-10-10-10-128.us-west-1.compute.internal systemd[1]:
flanneld.service failed.

What it could be?

